# Uber overseas



## Uber Loompa (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi guys. Currently enjoying my holiday in Vietnam. Uber is pretty big In Vietnam. Drivers have same problem as we have in












Sydney. Lots of other ants and lots of taxi. Uber is about 30% cheaper than taxi. Traffic is terrible. Lots of uber drivers don't own their own cars cos cars are out of reach of normal folks. Lots of them rent and therefore have to work extra to pay for rent. Uber talks 25%. They don't complain like we do. They just go on with driving and try to make a living. Exchange rate is $1 aud is 17,000 Viet dong.


----------

